# Netherlands bans flavours



## Hooked (28/5/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-05-27_netherlands-bans-flavours.html
27 May 2021

"As of July 1, 2022, it will be forbidden to have flavoured e-liquids, the Netherlands Ministry of Health announced last Friday. The flavour ban has been justified by claiming it will make smoking and vaping less attractive to teens – but we know the reality is that it will be the adult smokers and ex-smokers who will be most affected.

Blokhuis announced the intention to implement a ban last year, but it was delayed by six months. Vaping organisations organised protests, but the public failed to join up in sufficient numbers to convince the politicians of the error of their ways.

Despite there being no evidence supporting their position, the Dutch ministers voted in favour of a ban that they say will prevent children progressing from vaping into smoking. Flavours are popular with young people, the health ministry claimed, and acts as a gateway...

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## vicTor (28/5/21)

have a friend that just immigrated there

this is gonna suck for him

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Timwis (28/5/21)

You know the war is being lost when the Bastian of liberalism and common sense is going to ban flavours! @vicTor's mate will not be able to have flavoured vapes but can walk into a coffee shop and enjoy a joint while eating his Space Cake!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## vicTor (28/5/21)

Timwis said:


> You know the war is being lost when the Bastian of liberalism and common sense is going to ban flavours! @vicTor's mate will not be able to have flavoured vapes but can walk into a coffee shop and enjoy a joint while eating his Space Cake!



ridiculous isn't it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (29/5/21)

*Dutch Vapers Can Still Prevent Flavor Prohibition*
https://vaping360.com/vape-news/109696/dutch-vapers-can-still-prevent-flavor-prohibition
27 May 2021

"... The flavor prohibition must still be approved by the new House of Representatives, many of whom are newly elected and unfamiliar with the issue. If the House declares the issue “controversial,” the decision will be reconsidered by the new cabinet when it is formed.

Using a dedicated website called Smaak Noodzaak (“taste necessity”), Dutch consumer advocates Acvoda and trade organization Esigbond are collaborating to encourage vapers to share their quit-smoking stories with Dutch political parties and members of parliament, both on Twitter and by email. The goal is to have thousands of vaping consumers message the impressionable new representatives while the government is in flux..."

[Here's the link to Smaak Noodzaak https://www.smaaknoodzaak.nl/ ]

@vicTor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

